# The Mortiser the Merrier



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thinking of getting a dedicated mortiser, used for less than or around $200.
Any thoughts or experiences with Jet or Reliant, Harbor Freight ? Or is it really worth waiting until a good Delta comes around on Craigs List ? ...Or is this one of those items that should only be bought new because it typically gets beaten like a rented mule by the previous owner and then sells to an unsuspecting sucker like me ?

thanks!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I bought a used Craftex mortiser on Kijiji. It was practically brand new. 2 of the 3 chisels/bits that came with it hadn't even been opened. I got it for about 2/3 of the new price and didn't have to pay taxes!  I am very happy with it, it's not a high end one to begin with but it does what I need. You can get good used deals, just don't buy before you see it and plug it in to hear it and make sure it works.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks for the words of wisdom CanuckGal!

Anyone have experience with the Harbor Freight / Central Machinery one ?
ITEM 35570-3VGA for about $170.

I've got a 20% off coupon. I always like having the option of return policies.
There's also a Jet and Reliant on CraigsList for about $175. 

thanks to all


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

I like the thread title.
I got it from a little birdie that Rockler and Jet are parting company and was told the Jet bench mortiser will soon be on sale. 

I just put a new motor on a Woodworker's Tool Works Mortiser that I bought from my BIL. Fortunately, the company is still in business (1907- present, family owned). The model I have is the "Simplex" and was probably made more than 50 years ago. It is still cutting straight.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow! That machine is not kidding around!

Good to know about Jet/Rockler. I'm going to keep my eyes out for either craigslist or some sale. Thanks for the info. Cheers.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

For those of us who are noobs to mortising, what's the advantage to having a dedicated machine vs bits in a drill press, or a router jig?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Steel City makes a nice mortiser.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The only advantage I can see is that you have a place to hang your coat.


===



Cocheseuga said:


> For those of us who are noobs to mortising, what's the advantage to having a dedicated machine vs bits in a drill press, or a router jig?


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Cocheseuga said:


> For those of us who are noobs to mortising, what's the advantage to having a dedicated machine vs bits in a drill press, or a router jig?


Setting the useless responses aside....there are many advantages to owning a high quality dedicated mortiser over a router or drill press. Firstly a dedicated mortiser makes square holes, something a router CANNOT do. You have to decide for yourself if traditionally correct square sided mortises are important to you or the project you are doing. Squaring the rounded holes left by a router will have to be done using hand chisels. Again, you decide if you want to dedicate hand work into the equation. Secondly good quality mortisers have very rigid cast iron table and hold down. It's important that the table doesn't flex due high amount of force used cutting large mortises. This is where the dedicated mortiser has it's advantage over the drill press. The mortiser uses a heavy cast iron rack and pinion capable of sustaining the load through hardwoods. The drill press is not engineered for this use.

If you can afford it and your type of work includes a lot of mortises, then a good quality dedicated mortiser is a great addition to your shop. 

Or, you can just spend your time making useless jigs. I hear they're good to dry your laundry on...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

You can buy a fixtures for the drill press that will put many of the dedicated mortiser to shame not to say anything about the price 

Yes you can dry your laundry on jigs,just one more way to use them.

=========



jmg1017 said:


> Setting the useless responses aside....there are many advantages to owning a high quality dedicated mortiser over a router or drill press. Firstly a dedicated mortiser makes square holes, something a router CANNOT do. You have to decide for yourself if traditionally correct square sided mortises are important to you or the project you are doing. Squaring the rounded holes left by a router will have to be done using hand chisels. Again, you decide if you want to dedicate hand work into the equation. Secondly good quality mortisers have very rigid cast iron table and hold down. It's important that the table doesn't flex due high amount of force used cutting large mortises. This is where the dedicated mortiser has it's advantage over the drill press. The mortiser uses a heavy cast iron rack and pinion capable of sustaining the load through hardwoods. The drill press is not engineered for this use.
> 
> If you can afford it and your type of work includes a lot of mortises, then a good quality dedicated mortiser is a great addition to your shop.
> 
> Or, you can just spend your time making useless jigs. I hear they're good to dry your laundry on...


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> You can buy a fixtures for the drill press that will put many of the dedicated mortiser to shame not to say anything about the price
> 
> ...


Ok Bob, show us a link to the drill press fixture that can match the specs of this benchtop Powermatic... POWERMATIC ® - PM701 Benchtop Deluxe Mortiser

I'm eager to see which fixture "puts this unit to shame"
And no, I don't own one.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Not sure I like the tone of where this is going.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I got one that I found at a yard sale for $30.00; I'm sure one of these days it'll come in handy. I also have the rockler heavy duty tennon jig to go with it; got it at a barn sale new never used in the box for $45.00.

Need to come up with a project so I can use them. :big_boss:


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck whichever way you decide to go Danny. Work safely.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

All I'm saying it's bit much to pay 350.oo dollars for a machine to put in some square end holes when it can be done for 60.oo bucks or less..with the drill press.  that most have in the shop..most come with a 1/2 Hp or 3/4Hp motor that's all the power one needs to put in some holes 1 1/2" deep the norm 
Plus most of them come with a full set of sq. chisels and bits.
After all it's just a bit that spins inside of a sq. chisel.. 

Amazon.com: Powermatic 1791310 PM701 3/4 Horsepower Bench Mortiser: Home Improvement

http://grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Attachment-Kit/H7789

==========


jmg1017 said:


> Ok Bob, show us a link to the drill press fixture that can match the specs of this benchtop Powermatic... POWERMATIC ® - PM701 Benchtop Deluxe Mortiser
> 
> I'm eager to see which fixture "puts this unit to shame"
> And no, I don't own one.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

IMHO if you are doing a lot of production work and make lots of mortises then a dedicated machine is warranted. If you are making the odd piece that requires mortises then the drill attachment or router might be the economical way to go. And no matter which of the above you do, if you find a good used one for a killer price BUY IT!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> IMHO if you are doing a lot of production work and make lots of mortises then a dedicated machine is warranted. If you are making the odd piece that requires mortises then the drill attachment or router might be the economical way to go. And no matter which of the above you do, if you find a good used one for a killer price BUY IT!


Hi Deb:

I thought as you say and I bought some chisels to go with my drill press. I have used dedicated mortisers before and the difference is night and day. The 1/4 ain't too bad but the 3/4 nope no way. Use the 1/4 multiple times. Even the $200 el cheapo from BusyBee is better than my drill press. I'm doing lap joints with my skis rather than mortise and tenon. However, the router and splines could be rather interesting. Don't have to square up the corners for those.

Like you said, for a killer price BUY IT!


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> All I'm saying it's bit much to pay 350.oo dollars for a machine to put in some square end holes when it can be done for 60.oo bucks or less..with the drill press. that most have in the shop..most come with a 1/2 Hp or 3/4Hp motor that's all the power one needs to put in some holes 1 1/2" deep the norm
> Plus most of them come with a full set of sq. chisels and bits.
> After all it's just a bit that spins inside of a sq. chisel.


I hear what you're saying Bob but the poster asked for some pros and cons of each and as I pointed out there are very distinct differences. As far as the bit spinning in a square chisel, well again, the quality of bits and chisels vary greatly and are VERY important to the ease and quality of the cut as well as how long the edge lasts between sharpenings, as I'm sure you know. 
I'm not saying that the most expensive way is always the best way but I will say the cheapest way seldom is. IMHO.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a Delta mortiser for the drill press. For the times I use it, I get good mortises. Since the mortise will be covered by the tenon, you don't need exact on accuracy. 
If you have a sharpener, then things will go well.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

It's no big deal I normally use floating tetons, it's so much quicker with the router than playing with the sq.ones..and they hold just as well as the sq.ones..if not better ,in that way I can put in 1/8" to 1" size very easy ,unlike the other tools ..  and they always fit just right with the round ends on the tetons. 

So to say to the poster (Steve) if you want the easy way use the router 

=======



jmg1017 said:


> I hear what you're saying Bob but the poster asked for some pros and cons of each and as I pointed out there are very distinct differences. As far as the bit spinning in a square chisel, well again, the quality of bits and chisels vary greatly and are VERY important to the ease and quality of the cut as well as how long the edge lasts between sharpenings, as I'm sure you know.
> I'm not saying that the most expensive way is always the best way but I will say the cheapest way seldom is. IMHO.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes BJ, thanks. I had contemplated that getting a really good router table may be an economical solution to some approaches. Like having the offset fence for jointing, or using the router in general to make mortise and tennons. I'm basically out of my garage and it's 12 x 24. So space is at a premium. I do however like the idea of having one tool that does it's thing really well, like a dedicated mortiser, but I will most likely make do until I can afford a bigger shop...which is going to have to be part of a bigger house at this point!...and not happening any time soon.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

I had a chance to mess around with the Simplex a bit and I'm liking it. 
This machine is what I would consider an entry-level machine from back in the day. There ia a fair amount of cast iron to it and the sliding carraige mechanism is well thought out, simple and elegant. 
I had looked at getting a bigger drill press (Delta) and the accompanying mortising attachment but was dissuaded by the salesman. He offered that the mortising attachment will take years off the quill assembly of the drill press. He might be on to something. There is a lot of force going on when trying to sink a mortising bit through hardwood. The foot pedal mechanism allows quite a bit of force to be added to the operation. Bob's picture of his mortising attachment shows how he has used a longer lever to accomodate the force needed to drive the bit and chisel.
I have no reason to believe that a floating tenon is in anyway inferior to one that is attached. Modern adhesives make this moot, IMO. I bought the mortiser in order to cut the holes for a project that requires an attached tenon, a higher end audio turntable where the entire plinth will be brought into tension. This involves a lot of vibration and resonance voodoo and the plinth will be made from four pieces of 100 yr. old white oak, stock dimensions are 3 1/2" X 7". The tenons and accompanying mortises will be 1 1/2" X 4". I'm sure the Simplex will be seeing a fair amount of work through the process.
FWIW, I happen to have stumbled into one of those "happy zones" by buying this older machine. The company that built it, Woodorkers Tool Works, is still in business and offered me an upgrade to a larger machine, should I want to do that. It seems they may want this machine as they had a fire a couple of years ago and a lot of their company memorabilia was lost in the fire. They distribute many tool accessories and seem like a pretty good outfit (family owned and operated). As the thread title infers, "the mortiser the merrier".


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

You can get a Rycon made in Canada $259 with I think 4 bits and free shipping on Ebay and Amazon


----------

